
Ello, Diaspora: Why alternative social networks can’t win - prostoalex
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2014/10/ello_diaspora_and_the_anti_facebook_why_alternative_social_networks_can.html?wpsrc=fol_tw
======
dozzie
> And yet: There’s a smartphone in your pocket and you have five minutes to
> kill. What else are you going to do—play Flappy Bird?

No. I'm going to read a book or an article. Why do you assume everybody needs
to hang out on some sh*ty social media all the time?

------
Leynos
I think the mistake they make is to suggest that Ello aims to be a competitor
to Facebook. The space they're competing in is the one occupied by Livejournal
and Tumblr.

